
Federation, Privacy, and User Experience - christop
https://medium.com/@dwdbah/federation-privacy-and-user-experience-c158547f07f5
======
therealidiot
Conversations is brilliant, but I have yet to see a decent XMPP client for
iOS. There's Chat Secure, but when my friends used that it often wouldn't
receive notifications, making it useless as a messenger.

I'm not sure if this was a limitation of iOS itself (probably) or just a poor
implementation (Chat Secure definitely tries to do something with push
notifications.)

It's difficult to use XMPP when most of my friends+family use iOS

